# Steam Pressure



## seanpeat (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Ive been having slight issues with my Lelit mara 62 recently. Cant seem the same amount of steam pressure. hovers around 0.5/0.6 bar under operation. Still makes good milk but its harder work!

Can anyone suggest what its supposed to be, i think it should be around 1 bar?

Thanks!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Steam boiler should be 1.1 bar


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

However if you are drawing steam it will drop to around 0.6 bar. If you have not changed the stem tip for a different one and it's just not frothing as well or as fast, it might be worth checking the steam top holes are not blocked or there is no crud build up inside the tip. you would be surprised how often this is the problem.


----------



## seanpeat (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks! I will have a check. Bella Barista have got back to me regards the issue too so hopefully all will get sorted! Thanks!


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

seanpeat said:


> Thanks! I will have a check. Bella Barista have got back to me regards the issue too so hopefully all will get sorted! Thanks!


 @seanpeat. Just curious what the resolution was?

Thanks


----------

